# Street Concepts Spec-V Interior



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Any thoughts about the Street Concepts B15 Interior ?

Street Concepts Spec-V


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

I actually like it. I just dont like that fully stock interior. looks ugly as shit if u ask me. I love the black dash. the best lookin interior goes to the SE models if u ask me, but this street concept car does look really sweet.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Reason why I ask is I'm planning on doing some of the mods they did to my car. Hopefully it all comes out well.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

I need to see more pictures before I said yay or nay. I can't tell from just one.


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

Goodluck man. We (XE/GXE'S) have pretty shitty interior colors.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

So what are the plans? A nice glossy center piece would look awesome like on the pic.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Actually thats what I wanted to do,..but in black.


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

Id like to do as much as i can to loose that brown color and get the SE color interior i just dont what paint to use


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

*Interior*

Sup,
I think the Cobra seats in that Spec are nice, but I still love the seats in the Stock spec. I love showing people my car and them asking me if my seats are aftermarket. Just my thoughts...

SeR Spec V


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree, the Spec-V stock seats are very supportive. When I test drove the car, I took some corners hard, and the seats kept me in place. I took the same turn in my 97 Sentra, and the seats were not as supportive. 

I agree with you, the Cobras look killer in the car, its a match. Each to their own.

-Sam


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

*Aftermarket seats*

Yeah I toyed with the Idea of aftermarket seats but a friend of mine raised a very interesting point. What about the rear seat? I just don't want to have a mismatched interior. Now IF I could find an aftermarket seat with the same color paterns as the stock rear seat then sure I would jump on getting some red/black ones. Are you listening NISMO? 
Any recomendations? Are MOMO, RAZO and SPARCO all purely aesthetic choices or is there some difference in the quality in each?


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

You could always have Katzkins do a nice two tone custom leather setup. Just a thought. 

But of course if you going for more support, I'd get a race ready seat.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Keith, do it dood! One suggestion my roomates and I were talking about is the heads up display that displays your speed/rpms, whatever on the lower left corner of your windshield... now that would be totally fly.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Who makes it and how much?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

KSipmann said:


> *Who makes it and how much? *


let me search around for it... it's quite cool. i've seen it on some jettas but don't know who makes it (just projects an image onto the windshield so at night you can see your speed/rpms, i think you can toggle between your speed and rpms being displayed too...

let me search around and i'll get back to you.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.kenwoodusa.com/product/product.jsp?productId=669

here's one but it ain't the kind i'm thinking about...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://wac.addr.com/auto/obs/hud/hud.html

ok that one is close but a lot of people carve out a little hole for it so it sits in the dash and you can't see it outside of the car unless you're above it, you just need to put a translucent piece of material over it to cover it.


----------



## 02serspecV (May 8, 2002)

*street concepts SE-R*

 I kinda like that wing does ne one know of any websites to price and see that wing or other good wings for the sentra, or just wings that wuld fit my spec V


----------

